# SIEBEL Si 204 Help with identification



## Truffle Pig (Jan 10, 2021)

In 2012, we were able to acquire an original Siebel Si 204 aircraft door with remnants of the "V" identification and yellow fuselage stripe. The door was heavily damaged and the handle was missing. On the outside you can still faintly see a later scratched inscription: Willa Niemieck. This suggests that the plane was probably used as accommodation in Poland after the war. We received the door from central Germany, where it was found in a cellar.
We hope that a clue to the history of this particular Siebel may be found somewhere. Not very likely - but still possible.

We later built a matching cabinet for this door.





















Hard to recognize, but probably "Willa Niemieck".





Here the door is cleaned. A matching handle was found at a historic aircraft parts bourse in Paris.





We called it "Siebel-Schrank"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2021)

Beautiful piece of furniture


----------

